# Reflex brand bikes???



## JohnnyH (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone have any interesting info on these "Reflex" brand bikes? 

I just had this older bike handed to me from a friend to resurrect from the dead. Hasn't seen any action in over 10 years - lost in time. I'm going to get it spruced up for his wife to ride. I barely remember these bikes from the late 80's. This one looks to be a 89 or 90 - first generation (push push) STI. Frame says Easton E9 tubing, appears to be bonded to aluminum lugs. The tubing is anodized blue and the lugs are naked aluminum - interesting look to it.


----------



## alindley (Apr 2, 2004)

*Grisley Glacier*

I can do you one better. Check out this Grisley. From what I have been told Peter Grisley originally designed the welded lug aluminum frame and licensed the technology to Reflex for mass production. To this day this is the only Grisley frame I have ever seen. Anybody else?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

JohnnyH said:


> Anyone have any interesting info on these "Reflex" brand bikes?
> 
> I just had this older bike handed to me from a friend to resurrect from the dead. Hasn't seen any action in over 10 years - lost in time. I'm going to get it spruced up for his wife to ride. I barely remember these bikes from the late 80's. This one looks to be a 89 or 90 - first generation (push push) STI. Frame says Easton E9 tubing, appears to be bonded to aluminum lugs. The tubing is anodized blue and the lugs are naked aluminum - interesting look to it.


Probably not much help, but here's a Reflex ad from Mountain & City Biking Magazine 1989.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Probably not much help, but here's a Reflex ad from Mountain & City Biking Magazine 1989.


and the text . . .


----------



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't know much about Reflex itself, but I can tell you the thumb "push push" STI shifters are garbage. Leonard Zinn (Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance) even mentions these in his book and if they give you trouble, you're better off replacing them. I had them on my 1990-91 Schwinn and ended up ditching them and going singlespeed since they were so problematic. Just a heads up!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Reflex appears to have been a division of Easton*



JohnnyH said:


> Anyone have any interesting info on these "Reflex" brand bikes?
> 
> I just had this older bike handed to me from a friend to resurrect from the dead. Hasn't seen any action in over 10 years - lost in time. I'm going to get it spruced up for his wife to ride. I barely remember these bikes from the late 80's. This one looks to be a 89 or 90 - first generation (push push) STI. Frame says Easton E9 tubing, appears to be bonded to aluminum lugs. The tubing is anodized blue and the lugs are naked aluminum - interesting look to it.


I just read in an old 1988 magazine review of a Reflex carbon bike that states that Reflex Sports Products was a division of Easton Sports. With a bit of extrapolation it may explain where they went and why. Sounds like a conflict of interests to me.

Apparently the Reflex Carbon ALX bike and 1988 Raleigh Vision (also carbon/aluminum) were essentially identical bikes and made in the same factory by this division of Easton. The carbon wrapped aluminum tubing (which some of the Reflex bikes were made from) with lugged aluminum joints, was originally concieved from a tubing designs used for achery arrow shafts by Easton. The Reflex cost $500 more than the comparable Raleigh (which ran $1000) with only minor component differences. Perhaps another reason they no longer exist as a brand . . .

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

alindley said:


> I can do you one better. Check out this Grisley. From what I have been told Peter Grisley originally designed the welded lug aluminum frame and licensed the technology to Reflex for mass production. To this day this is the only Grisley frame I have ever seen. Anybody else?


i actually know where a grisley frame is. it is aluminum tubed and aluminum lugged. it has a purple and siver chex pattern on the main tubes and bare aluminum lugs. i have always hesitated on purchasing it since i had never heard of it. it looks to be from the late 80's. are these collectable at all?


----------



## alindley (Apr 2, 2004)

*Thats exactly like mine*



vdubbusrider said:


> i actually know where a grisley frame is. it is aluminum tubed and aluminum lugged. it has a purple and siver chex pattern on the main tubes and bare aluminum lugs. i have always hesitated on purchasing it since i had never heard of it. it looks to be from the late 80's. are these collectable at all?


Well, that describes my frame exactly and late 80's is right on. As for collectibility, I highly doubt it. I only posted b/c I have never seen another one and was wondering if anyone else had info on the history.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

alindley said:


> Well, that describes my frame exactly and late 80's is right on. As for collectibility, I highly doubt it. I only posted b/c I have never seen another one and was wondering if anyone else had info on the history.


well, it's a neet looking frame at least. if anybody wants the lead i can pass it on.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*broke two*

the chainstays tend to break right where they enter the bottom bracket. broke two frames right there. fixed the second one with an internal sleeve (the internal diameter of the cast aluminum piece is the exact diameter of a quill stem wedge bolt -- very thick aluminum) and some PC-7. The fix held until the other chainstay broke in the exact same place. So that's 3 broken Reflex chainstays all in the same place. The last one's in a pile of old frames at the curb right now awaiting the fall "anything goes" trash collection.
Reflex and Look MTBs are identical. Both brands were made, if I recall, in Salt Lake City.
Heinous internal cable routing, I hope whomever designed that "feature" dies a slow and painful death.
They rode pretty nice, more flex/cush than most aluminum bikes, actually not unlike a steel frame.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

It seemed like Reflex marketed through sporting good stores and ski shops etc. rather than bike shops. While those types of stores do large volume in bikes these days, back in the late 80's it was more of a rarity. All the ones I saw, which came in quite a bit actually as a ski shop near me sold some, were just not built up right to begin with. Think Wal Mart. 

Scott bikes that are still available, albeit only in Europe, got their start that way also.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*Some more info*

Reflex was in fact a division of Easton. The Reflex bikes were the first to use Easton's Taperwall tubing, althopugh Yeti makes that claim for their bikes.
Easton Sold Reflex to Look, which continued to sell the bikes for a couple of years more in Europe after they quit here.

I do believe that selling to Look was to resolve a conflict-of-interest issue- Easton couldn't really be in a position to compete with their customers (other bike companies), now could they?

Anyhow, I had one- the blue anodized model- and I absolutely loved it. The friend I sold it to still has it, and every now and then I think about rescuing it from his basement and getting it back on the trail... but I already have too many bikes.

Here in San Diego they were carried in bike shops, but I can well imagine that ski shops sold them in other areas. Easton was really just getting into bikes at that point, but already had a huge dealer base in the ski pole market.

On another note, although they might seem similar to Raleigh's Technium at first glance, they really weren't. The Raleigh used a bonded aluminum tube main triangle, and a steel welded rear end (or, oddly, a bonded steel main triangle and a welded aluminum rear end for the road bikes). The Reflex used aluminum tubes bonded to aluminum lugs throughout, with stainless steel rear dropouts.

miles


----------



## kkst (Feb 22, 2005)

*Former Reflex Owner*

I owned a Reflex (the same one) on and off until about 2000. It was purple and black with XT components. When I sold it the last time in the spring of 2000 it had old XT thumb shifters and a Bomber fork. I loved that bike and rode it hard with no issues, however at the time I was a massive 125 pounds. It was built up at a local mountain bike shop in the late 80's, I am guessing about 1989. The guy I sold it to took it to Boston (to go to MIT) and it was stolen. The only thing I remember going wrong with my bike was the head tube went a little oblong and the lower race became loose, nothing a little Metal Set couldn't fix. I would love to have mine back.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Reflex Memories*

The first ever shop I worked at (around 91-92) had a reflex in for repair. The shop got broken into and the bike was stolen, along with some others I can't remember. I do remember a guy I worked with telling me that the bike was totally flexy and basically a peice of junk. It looked pretty swell to me, though.

I think there is one locked up outside a house a few blocks from my place. I should go have a look.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

JohnnyH said:


> Anyone have any interesting info on these "Reflex" brand bikes?
> 
> Hello; I still see these bikes all over San Jose,or maybe it's the same bike that's being passed around to different riders. . I also see them in Ebay. I guess Reflex sold a lot of these bikes. I'd get one but I'm all out of room. I need a bigger garage.


----------



## stvberry (Jun 17, 2004)

*Reflex*

I used to work at a Surf/Skate/Ski shop and we used to sell Reflex and KHS. I still have my Reflex Limited Edition TWX in the racks. My buddy had the carbon downtube version....hmmm might have to make a singlespeeder out of it....any suggestions?


----------



## misternopants (Jun 3, 2005)

*Reflex bikes on ebay*

How much are these bikes worth today?

Here is a REFLEX TWX EXPERT SERIES 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160373984
1991 Reflex TWX Expert Series Bike

as posted from ebay:
ORIGINAL RETAIL: $1799.99
(is this really the retail price? and what is it worth now?)
Full Shimano Deore LX component group.

Specialized high performance MTB tires.

BICYCLE SPECS:

FRAME: Easton E9 Aluminum Program 6000 Series Alloy

COLOR: Anodized Blue

BRAZE-ONS: Top tube cable routing

HANDLEBAR: Tioga Avenger

BRAKES: Shimano Deore LX

BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano Deore LX

FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano SG D-48

REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore LX

SHIFTERS: Shimano Deore LX 8-speed Rapid Fire SL

FREEWHEEL: Shimano HG 70 11 / 28 silver

CHAIN: Shimano IG-51

FRONT HUB: Shimano Deore LX

REAR HUB: Shimano Roller Clutch

SPOKES: DT Competition DB

TIRES: Specialized Ground Control 26x1.95 kevlar bead

ACCESSORIES: Owners manual

SIZE: 16.5

Here is REFLEX F1 TEAM 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160373953

1991 Reflex F1 Team Competition Series Bike

ORIGINAL RETAIL: $1499.99

Full Shimano Deore DX component group.

Specialized high performance MTB tires.

BICYCLE SPECS:

FRAME: Easton E9 Aluminum Program 6000 Series Alloy

COLOR: Black

BRAZE-ONS: Top tube cable routing

HANDLEBAR: Tioga Avenger

SEAT: Vetta Gel Racing Seat

BRAKES: Shimano Deore DX

BRAKE LEVERS: Shimano Deore DX

FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano SG D-48

REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Deore DX

SHIFTERS: Shimano Deore DX 8-speed Rapid Fire SL

FREEWHEEL: Shimano HG 70 11 / 28 silver

CHAIN: Shimano IG-51

FRONT HUB: Shimano Deore DX

REAR HUB: Shimano Roller Clutch

SPOKES: DT Competition DB

TIRES: Specialized Ground Control 26x1.95 kevlar bead

ACCESSORIES: Owners manual

SIZE: 16.5


----------



## HardTail610 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Bumble Bee*



mtnwing said:


> Probably not much help, but here's a Reflex ad from Mountain & City Biking Magazine 1989.


Bought that black and yellow "bumble bee" for my wife in 1989...I was also looking at a Reflex, but went with a Grove Assault instead...

She hasn't ridden it much at all, but it is a nice bike.

Still love my Grove.  (Black with white splatter.)

HT


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Apparently about $100 Each*

I would have gone a bit higher than that, maybe up to $200 just for the parts and either toss or sell the frames.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

misternopants said:


> How much are these bikes worth today?
> 
> Here is a REFLEX TWX EXPERT SERIES
> 1991 Reflex TWX Expert Series Bike
> ...


Well....yeah...they're only worth $100 bucks. But this guy is also full of it.
I like the fact that the orig. retail for the full LX bike is $300 more than the full DX bike.


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

JohnnyH said:


> Anyone have any interesting info on these "Reflex" brand bikes?
> 
> I just had this older bike handed to me from a friend to resurrect from the dead. Hasn't seen any action in over 10 years - lost in time. I'm going to get it spruced up for his wife to ride. I barely remember these bikes from the late 80's. This one looks to be a 89 or 90 - first generation (push push) STI. Frame says Easton E9 tubing, appears to be bonded to aluminum lugs. The tubing is anodized blue and the lugs are naked aluminum - interesting look to it.


IIRC Jeff Lindsay of Mountain Goat designed the geometry of the bikes at one point around 1990/91.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*$1700 for a DX equipped bike?*



Rumpfy said:


> Well....yeah...they're only worth $100 bucks. But this guy is also full of it.
> I like the fact that the orig. retail for the full LX bike is $300 more than the full DX bike.


I paid $ 998.99 brand new for my '90 Bridgestone MB1with full XT and Ritchey Logic tubes and components. I'm pretty sure that was a bargain back in the day.
I came close to buying a Reflex but I wasn't sure how it'll hold up these days.


----------



## misternopants (Jun 3, 2005)

*Will this bike hold up off road?*

So will this bike hold up if I take it off road? Is it up to today's standards? Is the frame really that bad that it's worth just taking the components off to a new frame?

And what's wrong with the 'push push' STI shifters?

Is it really only worth $100 now? Cause I paid $100+ plus shipping was another $100+. I wonder if I would have been better off putting that money into a new bike made these days.

TIA


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

_


misternopants said:



So will this bike hold up if I take it off road? Is it up to today's standards? Is the frame really that bad that it's worth just taking the components off to a new frame?

Click to expand...

_


misternopants said:


> Yes, the bike will hold up fine if you take it off road. If anything the components are MORE durable than what's currently available. The frame is also probably a little on the beefy side and since it's new you should get years of enjoyment out of it.
> 
> _And what's wrong with the 'push push' STI shifters?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

*Reflex as a SS (Single Speed)???*

Wow! This is like a stroll through memory lane! 

I'm the proud owner of a never-been-built up Reflex frame (it's a long story) and have wondered over the years if I could somehow build it up in a way that would let me realize some value from it. I've just recently made the switch to an FS set up and love it, but would like to have a more "sleek ride" as an alternate option.

I bought mine in 1989 out of a guys garage in San Diego. It looked like he had a whole garage full of frames and built up bikes...I think I bought it back then for about $150-200 or so. Back about 5 years ago I was trying to figure out if I could put a shock on it so I took it to a few LBSs and they all pretty much said it would be risky since the geometry on it would probably not support front suspension...is that really true? I seem to recall an earlier post that said they had made the switch and it was fine.

Alternatively, can this frame be turned into a SS (single speed) set up? I've never had one, but have seen a bunch now that I'm in (non-hilly) Minnesota and they look pretty fun. As I've been recently seeing of bunch of 'em and thinking about the growing SS movement, I'm pretty sold on the underlying idea as a way to mix up the riding routine.

So, anyone out there have any ideas on whether or not the Reflex frame would work or be a good idea. Since the frame's not right here with me, I can't remember what kind of rear dropouts its got, although I'm assuming their vertical (i.e., need to use a tensioner). Any other potential problems with using this frame as a SS?

Love to hear from you more experienced SSers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

*Bump!*

Can anyone with one of these old Reflex frames let me know what bottom bracket they're using?

I'm building up my (never been built up) Reflex frame set as a SS and would particularly like to know what spindle length you've got. I tried to use one with a 110mm length and it was too short...the chainring was hitting up against the chainstay.

Any and all ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

Careful about riding that baby on a hot day. A poorly-aimed hair-dryer has been known to cause the thick strips of silicone rubber or whatever that crap is to soften & the tubes to fall about the place, making a wonderfully melodic, clinky little ditty, usually accompanied mid-ride by some John Lennon-doing-Twist&Shout style vocals.

Not the most durable frames. Make Trek glue-ups look like sherman tanks. Enjoy.


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

Master Shake said:


> Careful about riding that baby on a hot day. A poorly-aimed hair-dryer has been known to cause the thick strips of silicone rubber or whatever that crap is to soften & the tubes to fall about the place, making a wonderfully melodic, clinky little ditty, usually accompanied mid-ride by some John Lennon-doing-Twist&Shout style vocals.
> 
> Not the most durable frames. Make Trek glue-ups look like sherman tanks. Enjoy.


Thanks for the heads up...since I live in Minnesota and we're heading into fall and winter, don't think that'll be much of a problem till summer comes around :thumbsup: !

Any idea what kind of spindle length I should run on these frames? So far I've tried a 110mm on it but that was too narrow. I tried it using a 36T chainring on the middle ring of my crankset and it hit the drive side chainstay tubing just behind the bottom bracket shell.

Unfortunately these frames don't have that cutout portion there that you see on some other bikes or the flared in tubing.

CALLING ALL REFLEX OWNERS!!! SOS SOS SOS SOS SOS SOSSOS SOS SOSSOS SOS SOSSOS SOS SOSSOS SOS SOSSOS SOS


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sevadari said:


> Thanks for the heads up...since I live in Minnesota and we're heading into fall and winter, don't think that'll be much of a problem till summer comes around :thumbsup: !
> 
> Any idea what kind of spindle length I should run on these frames? So far I've tried a 110mm on it but that was too narrow. I tried it using a 36T chainring on the middle ring of my crankset and it hit the drive side chainstay tubing just behind the bottom bracket shell.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here owns a Reflex. 

Well...you could trial and error too....110 is too small. Go 113. Or 120mm.

It's a combo of frame and what cranks you're using that will determine what bb spindle length you need.


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't think anyone here owns a Reflex.
> 
> Well...you could trial and error too....110 is too small. Go 113. Or 120mm.
> 
> It's a combo of frame and what cranks you're using that will determine what bb spindle length you need.


Thanks for the info, I'll try getting some info too from Shimano on the cranks.

Not only am I new to beyond-the-basics bike maintenance, but I'm adding in the additional challenge of trying to build up a frame/fork that's been out of production for at least 12 years!

Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sevadari said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll try getting some info too from Shimano on the cranks.
> 
> Not only am I new to beyond-the-basics bike maintenance, but I'm adding in the additional challenge of trying to build up a frame/fork that's been out of production for at least 12 years!
> 
> Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


Your LBS should be able to tell you what size you need.

There is a lot out there and you should be able to find a period correct square taper BB in the size you need for pretty cheap.

As an example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56193&item=260023588958
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-UN-73-113mm-Square-Taper-Bottom-Bracket-XT_W0QQitemZ110029618368QQihZ001QQcategoryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Look for Shimano XT BB's, UN-72 or UN-73's are timeless.


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks again for the heads up, I'll see what I can track down.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This guy can't seem to unload this one. It's been around for a while:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/204794404.html


----------



## Sevadari (Feb 16, 2006)

For an update on what I've found out regarding the BB sizing, etc., check out this link to my thread in the "Everything Drivetrain" forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=225771

As soon as I get this bike fully built up I'll post a picture of it here.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Reflex old ? Yes
Still Rocks - Hell yes !!

Here is my main ride right now - Easton Reflex frame, Zoke Marathon S 2003 (killer fork), 8" Avid BB7, Alex adventurer front rim, silent hub (very heavy but oh so silent) Right now is the raining-all-the-time season in england so I use it mostly for commuting (100 miles a week) but in the raining-MOST-of-the-time season in the uk I use it on some pretty aggressive trails. It holds up beautifully is very responsive (and has convered over 20'000kms since it was given to me 3 years ago, god knows how much it had convered until then), and the only reason I would change it is if it breaks beyone repair or I muster up enough dosh to buy a Rocky Mountain frame


----------



## chicola (May 6, 2007)

I am the proud owner of an ALX Carbon Reflex MTB. I bought it back in 1989 or 1990 at a Bike Show in Montreal Quebec. The dealer was a bike shop. It has served me well for many years. That is until last year (2006) when I was out riding and decided to crank it. I broke the bonding at two of the lugs simultaneously. It sounded like a high pitch gun shot. The last mile home was one real strange ride. It was starting to get dark and I could not see the problem, but I sure could feel it. 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to re-bond this frame?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Haaaaa hhahah this thread is RAD !!

My first MTB was a REFLEX AXL 89 , red anodized tubes with graphic's anodized into the tubes , grey mettalic steel rear end .
I bought this bike when I was in 8th grade and had the shop install a Tange Switchblade fork , Tioga T bone stem and Easton handlebar and Tioga tires .
This bike got me hooked on rideing trails , more DH than XC but it was still very fun !

I still have the bike and might put here back together and dd her to the vintage collection!


----------



## solaris76 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a Grisley Glacier over here in the UK. Thinking about getting it out of my folks garage and putting some newer components on it. 

I got it in the early 90's, it has a sticker 'By Look' on it. Looks identical to the reflex bikes in the screen shot. Just has a more garish finish, if you like pink/blue/purple!

C.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

I remember seeing the Reflex bikes with carbon fiber tubs bonded into Easton aluminum lugs. There was a model I seriously considered buying. It was white with black accents and decals. Componants were LX. I couldn't come up with enough $$$, so I ended up buying a Paramount 20 series instead. 

I found solice in my decision, for there were reports of the "space age adhesive glue" failing...there was a discussion about this problem in Mountain Bike Action magazine. There were a couple other companies that used the same "technology" being plagued with identical failures.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Peugeot TeamLine counterpart =>


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Can a 1 1/8 ahead style headset be installed on a Reflex with a 1 inch fork?

urmb


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

If the frame has a 1" headtube: No. Use a 1" headset.

If it has a 1-1/8" headtube: The 1" fork can be used using a 1" headset in combination with reducer cups that fit in the frame


----------



## Kevin Okleshen (Nov 14, 2007)

*Reflex (blue) Easton tubing (taper) Expert Series - HELP!*

 Need any information concerning this bicycle frame. Appreciate all that I gathered from the forum, but need specifics like seat tube size, fork length, ect. All I have is the frame - WoW nice condition too! Just don't have anything to go on....any help would be welcome.

Thanks in advance! - KO


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Kevin,

There is a thread going on Retrobike now. You could take a look there too =>

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16283


----------



## Kevin Okleshen (Nov 14, 2007)

*Reflex info*

 Thanks so much, I'm on it! Appreciate your lead & prompt response.

KO


----------



## Kevin Okleshen (Nov 14, 2007)

Love it! Currently restoring one now.....early 90's. Wish me luck! Live in crazy Indiana and need a urban assault commuter ride. Could use more on info on the fork you have, I'm planning on using an old Klein rigid, but light fork and not sure if the race is compatible. Please pass along any wisdom since you have been where I'm currently headed in restoration of the bicycle. Thanks loads in advance - Kevin Okleshen


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin,

I do not know at who your message is aimed. I do have quite a lot bikes, but a Reflex is not among them. At the topicstarter? Well, he started it already 3 yrs ago...  

Hope somebody else will be able to shed light in the dark. If not it'll be trail and error I guess. 

Try the blokes at Retrobike?


----------



## cman (May 7, 2007)

I saw this thread once before but I see it has been revived.

I have the blue Twx Expert frame but not the original fork. Thinking about selling the frame but obiviously not worth much


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

My father's ALX79 he bought new around '89. Might be a leftover '88 though, I don't know. I'm currently making it more comfortable for him, but here it is all stock. Well, I'm not sure about the seat but everything else should be stock.










I've ridden it several times and always enjoyed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Now, the reason I found this post in the first place was searching for "cable routing frame". Not much turned up.

The taller stem I put on requires a longer cable housing, but how do I route it through the frame??? I guess I can just buy clips and run a long housing along the top tube, but then water can get in the holes. I'd rather get it inside the frame again.

Any ideas?

In near the head tube:









Out the back. Housing goes all the way through the top tube!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a high chance that the cable housing runs all the way through the frame.

Leave the brake cable in the frame and pull off the housing. 
Snake new housing onto the old cable.
Remove the old cable and install a new one.

If the housing is not all the way through, find some thin plastic tubing, with an ID big enough that the brake cable can be inserted into it and through the frame, ala Klein.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

banks said:


> There is a high chance that the cable housing runs all the way through the frame.
> 
> Leave the brake cable in the frame and pull off the housing.
> Snake new housing onto the old cable.
> ...


Yep, it does seem to go all the way thru the frame.

That's a good idea about fishing the housing thru then the cable. Thanks!


----------



## cchris2lou (Jan 7, 2006)

My Reflex here :

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45310&start=0


----------



## WheelTired (Feb 10, 2007)

Reflex:
this was my wifes first bike, bought new in Breckenridge Co. A Racers Edge, great shop. I painted the Pink lugs and fork black after I bought her a new bike

Took this pic today:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Are these the same as a Raliegh Technium?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hairstream said:


> Are these the same as a Raliegh Technium?


No. IIRC Techniums had steel rear ends where Reflexs were alu throughout (with steel dropouts?). I read that somewhere here.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*off road worthy Reflex? Be advised*



Shayne said:


> _
> 
> 
> misternopants said:
> ...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

elrancho66 said:


> Shayne said:
> 
> 
> > _
> ...


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't think anyone here owns a Reflex.


Reflex riders are cool dudes!
I'd take yours if anyone wants to get rid of.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

November 1988 magazine article:


----------



## martinconroy (Jun 10, 2009)

Elevation12 said:


> Peugeot TeamLine counterpart =>


this is the peugot bike which ive been trying so hard to find out about, ive got one. Ive read some of the comments on the site regarding the reflex bikes there seems to be some differences between the two is there any more info regarding the dates of production of them ive tried the factory site but no luck. i have found the bie to be an amazing ride fast responsive and strng.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

is it just me or does that look a whole lot like a giant cadex CFM, expecially the top of the seat stays?

but either way, great to see all that 1st technology in the yeti ARC and C29 weren't really 1sts at all...


----------



## Craig Hayes (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi 

I have one of the Reflex 89's for sale - it's been in my dad's garage for nearly 15 years and has never been used. Does anyone know where I should go to put this up for sale?

Cheers,
Craig - London England!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

These bikes were terrible. They had flex in them.


----------



## Grisley Rider (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a Grisley Glacier bought just a few weeks ago. The frame and forks had never been built into a bike. Here is a link to photos of it:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622026875601/

It rides well. I will be using it on the road and bike paths in Ireland.

Robin.


----------



## Grisley Rider (Sep 24, 2009)

*Grisley*

I've done a lot of work on it and I'm riding my Grisley now the weather is improving. It suits me well. Does anybody actually ride one. I wouldn't be surprised that I'm the only Grisley rider in Ireland.

Some new photos available on [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622026875601/"]Flickr[/URL]
Regards,

Robin.

Original Grisley Glacier frame c1989 - New old stock - never built into a bicycle until now
Ritchey forks
26" wide riser bars
80mm Ritchey stem
Ergon grips and bar ends
SR Suntour triple chainset
Quando quick release hubs and Weinmann Rims
14 - 28 7 speed freewheel block
Shimano Tourney rear changer
SRAM front changer
Shimano EZ Fire combined brake and gear levers
Panaracer T Serv tyres with Kevlar bead
Specialized Sonoma saddle and bag
Shimano Deore V brakes
Shimano M324 pedals


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks great GrisleyRider. Enjoy!


----------



## storm76 (Oct 9, 2009)

*How about this one? Looks like its in good condition*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Reflex-ALX99-Si...untain_Bikes?hash=item27b0ae5ffe#ht_542wt_958


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Not so subtle outing of your own auction?


----------



## storm76 (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL, you guys are quick ones here. Yeah, I admit this one is mine. It's just good to see other people that appreciate these frames. 

Now if I can just find someone who's selling the Peugeot version.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

Some days i just love MTBR!!

I grew up, and live in SLC so Reflex bikes have a special place in my heart.

I have two frames, one is a white carbon tubed version with flo orange logos and another, the only one i've ever seen or heard of is a Grizzly Wasatch which is the ugliest (read beautiful) anodize ever. Tiger stripes on the top tube and bubbles on the downtube!!! 

The Grizzly i got complete and have stripped down to the frame. I only have room, and interest in old frames. I have all of the parts. None of them are necessarily specific to Reflex, but if anyone wants some old Suntour XC parts or measurements just PM me.


----------



## bbqbrew (Sep 29, 2011)

Wheelspeed said:


> My father's ALX79 he bought new around '89. Might be a leftover '88 though, I don't know. I'm currently making it more comfortable for him, but here it is all stock. Well, I'm not sure about the seat but everything else should be stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the first real Mountain bike I ever had back in about 1990(same paint job and everything). A friend of mine sold it to me after I had pretty much destroyed a cheap Schwinn "Mountain Bike" with low level components. It had steel lugs and straight Aluminum tubes with the straight rigid fork. It was a little small(18") for my 6' 3" frame. But it handled really well and had pretty good Suntour XCD components with top mount shifters. My mountain biking really took off after I got this bike. This pic brings back some good memories. I eventually saved up and traded it for a 20" Fila with nicer xc-pro components.
Nice older post
Chris


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Glad to hear it*

Glad to hear it brought back good memories, BBQBrew!

Me too. Dad and I got mtbs at about the same time and, as I said, this was his but I borrowed it when I was waiting for a wheel to be fixed or forks to be replaced on my bike.

Yep, it was a great bike. But those bars are waaay out there compared to the norm nowadays! But I like bikes that way... still not sold on the super wide bars that are in vogue now. Here in the northeast, we have to get between trees.

I told him that if he doesn't ride it, he better sell it to me before giving it to some neighborhood kid that'll just destroy it. I'd love to take this bike out on some easy group rides and show it off in it's original condition.

Someone mentioned having the day-glo orange one. I remember lusting after that one also. I liked the unfinished lugs on that bike.


----------



## bbqbrew (Sep 29, 2011)

Wheelspeed said:


> Glad to hear it brought back good memories, BBQBrew!
> 
> Me too. Dad and I got mtbs at about the same time and, as I said, this was his but I borrowed it when I was waiting for a wheel to be fixed or forks to be replaced on my bike.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think it is funny to look at how looooong the stem is. I just recently purchased a new HT Mountain Bike and they really look different than they did back in the day. I hope you keep your Dad's bike as it is probably worth more to you than anyone else.I am glad to be a part of the older generation. BTW The seat is not original material.


----------



## zim04 (Apr 26, 2008)

I found a reflex carbon on a bike shop in longbeach ,ca they want $125 for it, i almost bought one in the mid 90's from a bike shop in Pacific beach


----------

